# The big question in golf......



## spiders_wood (Sep 1, 2006)

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Ive always gone with Boxers, dont really see the point in this thread though...


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

commando..


----------

